# Obama vs. McCain



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So, who will it be?


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

You didn't say who you voted for but since theres only 2 votes so far I'm assuming you picked McCain xenon unless you didn't vote. Either way I would vote for McCain.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno... call me paranoid.

The terrorists claimed long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via direct terrorist methods, they would take it over by _infiltrating our government._

It just seems a bit of a red flag that we have a "*Barack Hussein Obama*" running for Presidency!
Proven Muslim for many generations, his father being 'deep Muslim...'

Am I the only one who finds this kinda weird?
I mean... could Americans really be so stupid as to elect a terrorist leader as President of the United States?

Not worth the risk if you ask me.
I'll vote for anybody before I'll vote for a Muslim for pete's sake!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^^thats a little judgemental wouldnt you say. just because he is a muslim dosent mean he is going to take over america. and even if he tried, it wouldnt work. the army and the amerian people would fight back and just take him down.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> I dunno... call me paranoid.
> 
> The terrorists claimed long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via direct terrorist methods, they would take it over by _infiltrating our government._
> 
> ...


What the heck are you talking about?

And who's pete?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im voting for mccain but the whole rumor on barack being muslim is all a lie, hes christian and was raised in a christian family


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I dunno... call me paranoid.
> 
> The terrorists claimed long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via direct terrorist methods, they would take it over by _infiltrating our government._
> 
> ...


Funniest post ever..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

obama is not a muslim, he's catholic, and very catholic at that. it's also not a new thing, he was raised a catholic and went to catholic schools as a child.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I mean... could Americans really be so stupid as to elect a terrorist leader as President of the United States?


dude, have you been watching the past two elections?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I dunno... call me paranoid.
> 
> The terrorists claimed long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via direct terrorist methods, they would take it over by _infiltrating our government._
> 
> ...


*What the heck are you talking about?

And who's pete?*
[/quote]


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

obama, but if it comes downto hilary vs mccain im gonna vote for mccain


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Obama v. McCain election would be what's best for the country, IMO.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Whats McCains stance on immigration reform? I remember listening to a bunch of my co-workers say that Obama is gonna give out DLs to all immigrants, legal and illegal.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Whats McCains stance on immigration reform? I remember listening to a bunch of my co-workers say that Obama is gonna give out DLs to all immigrants, legal and illegal.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Mccain is open borders but recently stated he wanted to secure the borders first(to try and win voters). Make no mistake about it...Mccain wants to give all illegals citizenship and DL's etc. This is one big reason conservatives refuse to support him.

To me, voting for either one is like saying "would you rather have a punch in the face or a kick in the groin". I dont like either, but since I need to choose, I'd like a punch in the face since its less painful. Therefore, its Mccain.

Oh, btw, Obama isn't muslim. Yes, his father was one, but he grew up w/o his father. He went back to Kenya to lead his own life and the last time obama saw him was as a kid right before he died in a car accident. Obama was exposed to bascially every religion b/c his atheist mother wanted him to choose on his own.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i sway towards obama, i feel we need a change and i think

he is the one that can do it, heatlh care is a big thing for me

and his sounded the best to me when i heard them talk about

it.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I dunno... call me paranoid.
> 
> The terrorists claimed long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via direct terrorist methods, they would take it over by _infiltrating our government._
> 
> ...


that is hilarious, but not true, I voted McCain but my second vote woulda been for Obama, anything but hilary


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh my god, you're so right!
What in the hell could I have POSSIBLY been thinking!

If, just by perchance (and I'm not saying that he is...) that B. Hussein Obama was indeed a hardcore Muslim with alterier motivation, he would not POSSIBLY pose as a Catholic!
I mean... those affiliated with terrorist groups NEVER tell lies!

Nor do they EVER pose as anything else... like Airline pilots or passengers...

Secondly, you're so right about how once in the Presidency he would have no power... 'cause "da army would take him down!"
A president has no power over the army...
(Whoever made that comment... do a little research on WWI for god's sake!)

Once in the White House, a terrorist infiltrate would have the country by the balls.

Like I stated originally, I'm not saying that I totally think he's a terrorist-affiliated Muslim.
Is he a Muslim?
Yes, he is.
His father was, his grandfather was, and so on.

Even if Obama himself doesn't identify with Muslim beliefs, in the eyes of the Iraqis, he is a Muslim.
In their eyes, if you're born into a family with a Muslim past, you will always be a Muslim too.

We're talking about how Middle Eastern people see things.
It's a completely different world and mindset over there.

Would he conduct terrorist activity if elected into office?
Almost certainly not.
There's a good chance he'd be a good president.
Is it POSSIBLE that there could be some sh*t going on with him?
Yes, it is possible, and personally, I'm not up to taking that kind of a risk.

Therefore, if given the choice (Which thank god I have...) I will vote for anybody except B. Hussein Obama.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I dunno... call me paranoid.
> 
> The terrorists claimed long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via direct terrorist methods, they would take it over by _infiltrating our government._
> 
> ...


that is hilarious, but not true, I voted McCain but my second vote woulda been for Obama, anything but hilary
[/quote]
how is it not true???????


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh my god, you're so right!
> What in the hell could I have POSSIBLY been thinking!
> 
> If, just by perchance (and I'm not saying that he is...) that B. Hussein Obama was indeed a hardcore Muslim with alterier motivation, he would not POSSIBLY pose as a Catholic!
> I mean... those affiliated with terrorist groups NEVER tell lies!


























Yeah..or a hardcore Muslim could also pose as a 71-year old gray-haired Republican senator from Arizona and a former POW with a middle name Sidney,...









There, you just totally fell for it !









Those sneaky terrorists, I tell ya !


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im sorry, even though i dont want obama to win....you are a dumbass for believing all of that with no facts or anything to support your opinion. for all we know, you are a "terrorist" on this board hell-bent on trying to sway us to vote for someone else that could attack the US and mess up up


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> im sorry, even though i dont want obama to win....you are a dumbass for believing all of that with no facts or anything to support your opinion. for all we know, you are a "terrorist" on this board hell-bent on trying to sway us to vote for someone else that could attack the US and mess up up


Yes.

A brilliant plan, undoubtedly hatched up by a Muslim hardcore terrorist - pose as "Piranha_Man" on a fish board in an attempt to sway the populace to vote for someone that will destroy our country.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> im sorry, even though i dont want obama to win....you are a dumbass for believing all of that with no facts or anything to support your opinion. for all we know, you are a "terrorist" on this board hell-bent on trying to sway us to vote for someone else that could attack the US and mess up up


Yes.

A brilliant plan, undoubtedly hatched up by a Muslim hardcore terrorist - pose as "Piranha_Man" on a fish board in an attempt to sway the populace to vote for someone that will destroy our country.
[/quote]

haha jewelz, i was just being sarcastic. i was using his way of thinking to show how much of an uneducated statement it was. mine was not meant to be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man lay off the crack dude

I cant vote in the states but if i could it would be for obama.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Once upon a time there was a coop full of chickens.
The time had come for them to elect a new President for the coop!

Several chickens ran... one named "Rooster Red," one named "Chicken Charlie," and of course there were also "Fowl Freddy, Henrietta Hen," and a few others.
One particular candidate had a rather intersting name.
It was "Big Bad Wolf."

Now "Big Bad Wolf" was a chicken, that was for sure.
He had feathers, a beak... everything you might expect from a chicken.

A little digging into his past, however, quickly revealed that "Big Bad Wolf" had been raised by a pack of wolves!
His father was a wolf, his grandfather, and so on and so forth.
In fact, the biggest, baddest, meanest wolf ever to terrorize the coop, had the same name even!
Same freakin' name.

Big Bad Wolf however, got up in front of all the chickens and put on quite a spectacle.
Said all the right things.
And, had tons of money to spend on his campaign!
And spend it he did, and it kept coming!
Nobody knew exactly where all this money was coming from, but it came nonetheless.

Well, Here was the chicken named Big Bad Wolf, who had been raised by a pack of wolves, running for Presidency.
One day, a citizen of the coop named.......... 'chicken_man' tossed out the idea "Hold on a minute... something seems kinda fishy here..."
But ya know what most of those chickens said back?

"You're crazy chicken_man... Big Bad Wolf is one of us!"
We know this, because Big Bad Wolf told us so himself!

Moral of the story:
Let us not be so naive.
Open your minds and think about the possibilities.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> im sorry, even though i dont want obama to win....you are a dumbass for believing all of that with no facts or anything to support your opinion. for all we know, you are a "terrorist" on this board hell-bent on trying to sway us to vote for someone else that could attack the US and mess up up


Yes.

A brilliant plan, undoubtedly hatched up by a Muslim hardcore terrorist - pose as "Piranha_Man" on a fish board in an attempt to sway the populace to vote for someone that will destroy our country.
[/quote]

haha jewelz, i was just being sarcastic. i was using his way of thinking to show how much of an uneducated statement it was. mine was not meant to be taken seriously at all.
[/quote]

I know, I know, I was playing along..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> im sorry, even though i dont want obama to win....you are a dumbass for believing all of that with no facts or anything to support your opinion. for all we know, you are a "terrorist" on this board hell-bent on trying to sway us to vote for someone else that could attack the US and mess up up


Hey dumbfuck.
I never made the claim, nor did I say I believe it.
I merely tossed the speculation out there.

Dear Obama cheerleaders:

Get the f*ck off your little tirades.
I never ever said that I think that Obama is a terrorist.

Read, dumbasses...

I went so far as to say that the probability was that he would be a very good president.
I also pointed out a speculation.

God, why are so many of you little children so quick to throw a little tantrum?
Grow up boys... it's just a discussion.

:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Piranha_Hussein_man

Could you please relax with the personal insults just a bit ?

Thank you,

Jewelz Hussein


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Dear Piranha_Hussein_man
> 
> Could you please relax with the personal insults just a bit ?
> 
> ...


Uh, no.

The insults that I gave were mild in comparison to those given to me.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Go Ron Paul


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sticking feathers up your butt does not make u a chicken


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> I mean... could Americans really be so stupid as to elect a terrorist leader as President of the United States?


You didnt... what is this?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone stop with the personal attacks.

Although I think the possibility is relatively remote...the idea of electing a terrorist as president has the ring of a great movie!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i just had a thought, 
barack hussein obama
george bush
both have things i dont like in them.... terrorist, or bush.
but obama is the man, thats why i voted, and if given the chance will again vote for him.
and bush is a bell end.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Why was Osama bin Obama listed first on the pole?


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Piranha Man....Thats quite honestly the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Do some research about a canididate before spreading your heavy-on-exageration light on facts BS around.

/edit

sorry wrong name


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

People are always what their family destined them to be, nothing else. Nobody can change their fate. Thus nobody here is self-made. Does that seem about right?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Two questions from across the pond....

1, doesn't mccain want to ban MMA?

2, Would you be more comfortable voting for obama if he was a white guy called james smith?


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

McCain called it a bloodsport in the past while he hypocritically sat in the front row of boxing matches. Has sort of backed down o nthe whole MMA issue


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

swack said:


> Piranha Man....Thats quite honestly the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Do some research about a canididate before spreading your heavy-on-exageration light on facts BS around.
> 
> /edit
> 
> sorry wrong name


If that is honestly the dumbest thing you've ever heard, then you live a very sheltered life and don't get out much.

p.s. If you'd have paid attention, I was the first to say that it was 'Heavy on exaggeration' and that the possibility was very slim.
If ya can't handle some 'Out from left field' speculation, then perhaps a discussion forum is not the place for you.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Once in the White House, a terrorist infiltrate would have the country by the balls.


do you understand how the government works? legislation is passed by congress.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Obama's not Catholic.

And posts that are ill-suited for "discussion" boards include profanity-laced tirades against those who do not share your opinion.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Obama's not Catholic.
> 
> And posts that are ill-suited for "discussion" boards include profanity-laced tirades against those who do not share your opinion.


we already talked about it in PM, we're cool


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Whats McCains stance on immigration reform? I remember listening to a bunch of my co-workers say that Obama is gonna give out DLs to all immigrants, legal and illegal.


On immigration, McCain and Obama are both for amnesty, so the way I look at it is that at least with Obama you'll have health care reform, lobby and special interest reform, and something done about Iraq other than staying there for the next century.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

From an outsider's perspective I like Obama because he seems to be the first moderate to show up in a long time.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Whats McCains stance on immigration reform? I remember listening to a bunch of my co-workers say that Obama is gonna give out DLs to all immigrants, legal and illegal.


On immigration, McCain and Obama are both for amnesty, so the way I look at it is that at least with Obama you'll have health care reform, lobby and special interest reform, and something done about Iraq other than staying there for the next century.
[/quote]

I'll have to check that out!

(The movie, that is...)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

elTwitcho said:


> From an outsider's perspective I like Obama because he seems to be the first moderate to show up in a long time.


he seems new, and genuine (still a politician, im not discrediting that fact). i like him because of his lack of experience in politics. 
and whenever he is talkin, it isnt about being afraid of this or that, like hill dog. its like, hope, we can do it, we can change. and i think that this country needs some change.
i dunno, just my opinion.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I mean... could Americans really be so stupid as to elect a terrorist leader as President of the United States?


dude, have you been watching the past two elections?






















[/quote]

Good point. Americans were dumb enough to vote for Bush twice, and all of a sudden Obama looks like a risk?
[/quote]

It's hard to fear Bush from a position of religious and ethnocentric superiority, though there are, of course, lots of other faults. For a lot of people, Obama s the bogeyman because *gasp* he's not "one of us". Should we have, like, a "Freaks"-style ritual to welcome him into the WASP club or something? ("We accept him. We accept him. One of us, one of us, gooble gobble, gooble gobble...")


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo - what's up with your state ?

I just saw on MSNBC, Clinton is polling ahead of Obama 52 - 34 ahead of March 4th primary







You going to let your state the beginning of this woman's comeback ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> From an outsider's perspective I like Obama because he seems to be the first moderate to show up in a long time.


Are you kidding? Obama is the MOST liberal candidate the democrats have had in a while. If you want more moderate, you pick hillary or Mccain. Try and think of ONE issue he's centrist on. None.

http://nj.nationaljournal.com/voteratings/


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> From an outsider's perspective I like Obama because he seems to be the first moderate to show up in a long time.


Are you kidding? Obama is the MOST liberal candidate the democrats have had in a while. If you want more moderate, you pick hillary or Mccain. Try and think of ONE issue he's centrist on. None.

http://nj.nationaljournal.com/voteratings/
[/quote]

I agree and it's one of the reasons for his popularity. Obama's ascendance as well as McCain's nomination is a strong indicator of electorate's shift to the left.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Fargo - what's up with your state ?
> 
> I just saw on MSNBC, Clinton is polling ahead of Obama 52 - 34 ahead of March 4th primary
> 
> ...


Ohio has been designated a Hillary state for quite some time. Unfortunately the Dinasour Democratic machine is very strong here, with lots of unions endorsing Hillary from the start, as well as Governeor Strickland. Remember it was Paul Hackett who was forced to step down from running for Dewine's seat in '06 once the Democratic machine designated Sherrod Brown as the one to run. For us independents it's hard to imagine the individual not being the decisive factor in voting, but in a place where the Union decree is everything, people come out in droves to support Clinton. The best thing that can happen for Obama is that he makes Texas, PA, and Ohio close. If he does that he should maintain a lead in delegates. If he gets killed in all 3 states, Clinton could win the primary, which would be a shame, since since she looks more like a Middle school principle than a president; and McCain could beat her, and he's nuts.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hillary can't even control her own husband and people expect her to lead our country??

Once again we are left with no good choices...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> From an outsider's perspective I like Obama because he seems to be the first moderate to show up in a long time.


Pretty sure Obama is the biggest libby out there right now.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

voted


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Hillary can't even control her own husband and people expect her to lead our country??
> 
> Once again we are left with no good choices...


Is it up to a wife to 'control' her husband's dick?
Where are you from?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Hillary can't even control her own husband and people expect her to lead our country??
> 
> Once again we are left with no good choices...


Is it up to a wife to 'control' her husband's dick?
Where are you from?
[/quote]

He's from Indiana...


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

as far as Obama vs McCain goes, im leaning more towards McCain. But im 16 years old and havnt started the political part of my "Political and Economic Systems" class, so i dont listen to politics very much.

now with the direction this thread seems to be going, id like to make a desprate attempt to lighten the mood.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Just heard that Romney has endorsed McCain....Possible McCain/Romney administration?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Hillary can't even control her own husband and people expect her to lead our country??
> 
> Once again we are left with no good choices...


Is it up to a wife to 'control' her husband's dick?
Where are you from?
[/quote]

He's from Indiana...
[/quote]

That "Xplains" it.









I agree with the "No good choices" though...
It's pretty much a matter of picking the lesser of evils I guess...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Just heard that Romney has endorsed McCain....Possible McCain/Romney administration?


No way will it be Romney; McCain will pick an amnesty VP. Romney is just covering all his bases for 2012, and one of them is to support and earn the good will of the frontrunner. McCain did the same thing for Bush after taking it in the ass from him in 2000.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Just heard that Romney has endorsed McCain....Possible McCain/Romney administration?


If he's stupid enough to pick Romney as VP, then the only way he'll ever see the Oval Office is when he goes there to visit president Obama


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

This is how stupid people are: Hillary has been speaking to unions in Ohio about loss of American jobs when her husband Bill Clinton campaigned hard for NAFTA back in the 90s. She's been yelling about special interest groups when she is one of the largest recipients of their money, especially from thehealth care industry.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


I noticed that in 2004, Pfury lounge election polls of Bush v Kerry also mirrored the national polls


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's Hillary defending all her lobbyist money. Would you really trust someone on health care who's pockets are lined by the health care lobbyists? And we all know where McCain stands on health care - the GOP health plan is, "Don't get sick."


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


I noticed that in 2004, Pfury lounge election polls of Bush v Kerry also mirrored the national polls








[/quote]

Submit our poll to CNN and see if they run a story!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Here's Hillary defending all her lobbyist money. Would you really trust someone on health care who's pockets are lined by the health care lobbyists? And we all know where McCain stands on health care - the GOP health plan is, "Don't get sick."


While the democrats health plan is, "naw you don't have to pay for your own health plan, thats what your neighbors like Fargo are for. We'll make them pay for your plan."[/quote]

If you think the system is solvent as it stands now - with lobbyists lining the pockets of congressmen, and insurance companies deciding coverage for deadly illnesses according to the welfare of their shareholders - than there's not much I can say. One war on American soil and it would be impossible for such a situation to endure. I didn't say Iwas in favor of full-blown socialized medicine, but you clearly can't believe the system as it stands now isn't corrupt.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mcCain had his chance 3 terms ago, he is way to old now to run the US of A


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


I noticed that in 2004, Pfury lounge election polls of Bush v Kerry also mirrored the national polls








[/quote]

THANK GOD


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Here's Hillary defending all her lobbyist money. Would you really trust someone on health care who's pockets are lined by the health care lobbyists? And we all know where McCain stands on health care - the GOP health plan is, "Don't get sick."


While the democrats health plan is, "naw you don't have to pay for your own health plan, thats what your neighbors like Fargo are for. We'll make them pay for your plan."[/quote]

If you think the system is solvent as it stands now - with lobbyists lining the pockets of congressmen, and insurance companies deciding coverage for deadly illnesses according to the welfare of their shareholders - than there's not much I can say. One war on American soil and it would be impossible for such a situation to endure. I didn't say Iwas in favor of full-blown socialized medicine, but you clearly can't believe the system as it stands now isn't corrupt.
[/quote]

Wait....tell me exactly where I said I the system as it stands now is perfect or "solvent as it stands now?"


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

for some reason i cant quite trust obama enough to vote for him. just the way he talks and his body language throws me off. MCcain has my vote


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Here's Hillary defending all her lobbyist money. Would you really trust someone on health care who's pockets are lined by the health care lobbyists? And we all know where McCain stands on health care - the GOP health plan is, "Don't get sick."


While the democrats health plan is, "naw you don't have to pay for your own health plan, thats what your neighbors like Fargo are for. We'll make them pay for your plan."[/quote]

If you think the system is solvent as it stands now - with lobbyists lining the pockets of congressmen, and insurance companies deciding coverage for deadly illnesses according to the welfare of their shareholders - than there's not much I can say. One war on American soil and it would be impossible for such a situation to endure. I didn't say Iwas in favor of full-blown socialized medicine, but you clearly can't believe the system as it stands now isn't corrupt.
[/quote]

Wait....tell me exactly where I said I the system as it stands now is perfect or "solvent as it stands now?"
[/quote]

Well then we agree it's not. McCain will most likely do what Bush did,which is to allow the health care lobbyists to maintain their strong hold in Washington. And then he'll talk about health savings accounts, which require deductables that the average person cannot afford but are very profitable for those with above average incomes. Do you really think McCain will offer much more than that? I don't remember his talking about health care reform being a major part of his platform.

McCain already lied about it by saying he's going to allow Americans to maintain the freedom to choose where they go to get their health care. The fact is that most people carry HMOs or PPOs and are very limited in their choices. And anyone knows that to switch carriers means inviting a whole set of preexisting conditions and much higher deductables. The fact is that most people are stuck with their carrier once they come down with any kind of serious condition. There is very limited choice, health insurance being one of the greatest forms of extortion next to the income tax. But McCain sure gets freee govt health care in his line of work. Wouldn't that be socialism?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


i find it interesting that ithis is primarily a republican site and more people are voting for obama


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

joey said:


> Interesting that this little poll, as small the population is seems to mirror the national polls right now.


i find it interesting that ithis is primarily a republican site and more people are voting for obama
[/quote]

Actually....most here are liberals.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

You crazy yanks and your political leaders.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I voted Obama. Im an independent and would really like Ron Paul to be president but given those 2 choices, I would rather opt for someone who could bring in something new to how our government is presently administered. IMO, McCain is pretty much gonna be a sequel of George W. Bush's policies, procedures, & administration. And I think Ive had enough of that sh*t in the last decade.


----------

